# Unable to mount "254M Removable Volume"...



## hermit (Dec 19, 2009)

org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable no <-- (action, result)

i put pendrive and got that message...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 19, 2009)

`man 5 PolicyKit.conf`


----------

